# Cichlids



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

***********************************


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Convicts because of how prolific they are


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angels are by far the most popular of all the cichlids.while discus are one of the species that so many folks are awed by , they are not a commonly kept.


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

************************************************


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Angels, hands down.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

People don't even realize that angels are cichlids. They say "I've never kept cichlids", but everyone has kept an angel. I bet oscars win the most 55s and 75s devoted to a single fish race, though.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

angels are fine and all but I think yellow labs are close up there


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

*************************************


----------

